# Preemie won't sleep - HELP!



## ssanderson (Mar 12, 2005)

I just found this site and am impressed with the information you all seem to have - if you can help me, please do!

My first child was born eight weeks early and came home from the hospital last week. We are experiencing significant difficulties with her sleep. She wakes herself up every ten to thirty minutes or so and fusses if she is not being held. The only way she will sleep for a good two hour stretch is while being held. We have tried bassinet, car seat, vibrating chair, family bed, etc... usually I end up having her sleep on my chest which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't.

I am thinking that maybe it's related to the caffeine medication she is taking for apnea? This isn't normal baby behavior is it?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

yes it is normal baby behavior. My oldest was born early, too, though not a premie, and she had to be held constantly the first couple months of her life. I found wearing her in a sling to be the best way to hold her and get other things done at the same time, or I'd just lay down and sleep whenever she slept. Hang in there! It does get easier, but hearing that doesn't help right now, does it?


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Also, bear and mind that sleeping in physical contact with another person is one of the best protections she can have against sleep apnea--the adult's breathing helps her regulate her own, plus you'd notice almost instantly if she stopped because she's right up against you where YOU can feel her breathe.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a preemie- 15 weeks early. She actually adjusting well at home and was on caffiene also. The suggestions I have are to have a light on while she sleeps. In the NICU they were accustomed to lighting. Also noise, background white noise. Try different types of noise. Turn the radio on to a staticy station, a tape of some ocean waves, etc..... She may not be used to the quiet. Hope that helps.


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Dd was a 31 1/2 week preemie too! Preemies in general seem to have problems with "state regulation" - ie, falling to sleep, staying to sleep, responding to stimuli. My dd was initially very sleepy all the time for the first week, but then we had a hard time getting her to sleep. She liked to be swaddled VERY tightly, only dh could get it the way she liked, and held in a snug fitting sling - in our case, a Kangaroo Korner fleece pouch. The NICU transition is REALLY hard, and it's true - they're used to 24 hour lights and noises. I had a friend whose preemie baby slept better with the vacuum running!

Also, even full-term babies sometimes only sleep when held!


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

Needing constant human contact is normal. My dd2 would only sleep well on my chest at night for the first month or so. As someone else said, I think it really helps regulate a neborn's breathing--my dd's breathing was always really jagged and irregular if she was sleeping next to me, but as soon as I would put her on my chest, her breathing would even out and she would seem so much more peaceful.

good luck to you.

peace, Beth


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

Yep, we went through it too. DD was 9 weeks early, 4 weeks in NICU. It took me two and a half EXHAUSTING and SLEEPLESS days to discover she needed to be on me to sleep.

Fortunately, I'd read an article that suggested putting the baby on me, chest to chest, wrap a sheet around us mummy-style, and lean back. When I did that, I got three consecutive hours of slumber for the first time since she'd come home. I was hooked! We've had a family bed ever since.

HTH,

JA


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

My first two were premies (33 weeks and 31 weeks) and my youngest was full term, and they all went through varying degrees of not sleeping when they weren't being held. Probably my best alone-sleeper of all was the middle child who for some reason just slept very well from about 4 or 5 months on. I wouldn't expect a baby to sleep really too much before that.

I usually just kept the baby tucked into my armpit while co-sleeping, and then when I had to turn during the night the baby would flip over with me. I probably did this for about the first year with my youngest. Not to say that it worked all the time, he definitely woke to nurse, etc., a lot during the night. I can't remember when he finally stopped. But he'll be four next week and he hardly ever wakes up anymore, unless he isn't feeling well or something.


----------

